# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Về Quảng Xương ăn thịt cò - Ẩm thực Thanh Hóa

## dungntn

*Nghe tôi nói “mùa này anh về Quảng Xương -  Thanh Hóa đi, em đãi anh thịt cò”. Anh phân bua “con cò dễ thương thế,  ai nỡ ăn”... Tôi giải thích: “thịt cò là món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng của xứ  Thanh quê em đó”.*


Hàng năm vào khoảng tháng tám khi những cánh đồng lúa quê tôi trổ đòng  bát ngát một màu xanh thì cũng là lúc cò về. Cò đậu trắng cả một vùng  đồng ruộng mênh mông ấy. Nghe người già kể lại, ngày trước chưa ai biết  ăn thịt cò nhưng vào những ngày giáp hạt (đợi mùa gặt về) khan hiếm thức  ăn quá nên bẫy cò cải thiện. Từ dạo đó thịt cò mới có trong thực đơn  của nhiều gia đình quê tôi, là đặc sản nổi tiếng của địa phương, và là  nỗi thèm nhớ của nhiều người xa xứ.


 
Cò thường đi theo bầy nên những người bẫy cò cũng phải có chiêu dụ  riêng. Thường thì phải núp mình trong vòng cò (lùm tre được kết thành  mái vòm tròn). Vòng cò phải kín để đảm bảo cò không phát hiện thấy bóng  người trong đó. Có những vòng cò lâu năm tre mọc kín mít, ngồi trong đó  gặp hôm trời mưa chẳng lo ướt người. 
 Dụ cò là một trong những công việc đòi hỏi kinh nghiệm, mồi nhử là cò  còn sống (được nuôi giữ từ mùa trước) buộc chân lại rồi thả đậu trên  vòng cò. Người bẫy khi nhìn lên trời thấy cò về thì giật dây thật mạnh  để cò vỗ cánh bay lên gọi đàn. Quanh khu vực gần vòng cò còn có thêm  những con cò làm bằng gỗ được quét vôi trắng. Xen giữa cò gỗ là những  thẻ tre được phết đầy nhựa cây để khi cò sà xuống ruộng sẽ bị dính và  không bay lên được nữa. Cò đang bay trên trời nghe tiếng kêu tưởng có cò  thật đậu trên đồng sẽ thi nhau sà xuống và bị sập bẫy. 
 Cò được bắt về nhốt trong những cái lồng bằng tre để mang ra chợ bán.  Chọn cò cũng phải biết cách, dùng miệng thổi vào bụng, con nào phần ức  đầy sẽ béo và thịt nhiều. 
 Làm cò phải biết cách thì thịt mới không bị tanh. Cò nhổ bỏ lông  sau  đó dùng rơm nếp thui với ngọn lửa lớn cho sạch hết những lông tơ còn  sót lại, và để thịt cò có mùi nồng của khói đặc trưng không lẫn vào đâu  được. 
 Dùng một giẻ khô lau sạch thân cò cho dễ xẻ thịt, tuyệt đối không  được đụng nước, vì nếu đụng nước thịt cò sẽ rất tanh. Cò mổ bụng bỏ hết  nội tạng, chỉ giữ lại phần tim gan, dạ dày và mỡ. Dùng dao lọc tách lấy  hai khối thịt bên ức cò, cắt nhỏ. Phần xương sống và cổ thì bằm thật  nhỏ. Gia vị để nấu thịt cò không thể thiếu gừng, lá lốt, mẻ, mắm tôm,  bánh tráng. Ướp thịt với mẻ, gừng, hành, lá lốt bằm nhỏ trong khoảng 30  phút cho thấm. Bánh tráng sống (chưa nướng) bẻ miếng vừa ăn, nhúng qua  nước lạnh cho mềm, vớt ra để ráo nước.
 Phi thơm hành bằng mỡ cò trút thịt vào xào trước, khi thịt săn lại  thì cho phần xương vào đảo đều, nêm chút nước mắm, ớt cho vừa miệng. Khi  thịt chín thì trút ra để riêng. Phi thơm hành cho bánh tráng vào xào,  khi thấy bánh tráng đổi màu từ trắng đục sáng trắng trong là đã chín,  trút thịt cò vào xào tiếp, mãi lúc này mới cho chút mắm tôm, lá lốt cắt  nhỏ là được. Múc thịt cò ra dĩa ăn nóng. Ai đã từng ăn thịt cò sẽ nhớ vị  béo của thịt cò, nồng của mắm tôm hăng của lá lốt, chua cay của mẻ gừng  … và  thoảng mùi khói rạ đồng. Chẳng thế mà có nhiều người con xa quê…  vẫn thèm nhớ cái mùi khói rạ ấy để rồi chỉ mong về nhà ăn một bữa thịt  cò cho thỏa lòng mong nhớ. 
*


(Theo saigonamthuc.thanhnien.com.vn)



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thanh Hóa - tour du lich Thanh Hoa
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thanh Hóa click vào du lịch Thanh Hóa -du lich Thanh Hoa




*

----------


## dung89

Thịt cò thì cũng là thịt chim thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

